
Yep. BlackBerry is dead - thegeomaster
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/12/16/yep-blackberry-is-dead/
======
boyce
I picked up a Blackberry Classic in October and it has replaced my Oneplus as
my day to day phone. I bloody love this thing.

I'd never owned a Blackberry before, but it didn't take long to get used to
and start to appreciate its quirks.

I put F-Droid on it and everything I've tried from there works perfectly. A
few Android apps from the Amazon store are a bit unreliable on BB10,
particularly Spotify, but nothing essential to my day.

I'm tempted to but a couple more of these in case I break this one (impossible
though that feels) because I can't imagine going back to on screen keyboards.

